# pomeranian mix?



## kennopoo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello I want to take this dog from my friend because he is moving. I was wondering what kind of dog it is? He says it is a Pomeranian/chihuahua mix. 

Oh and is there anything you can tell from this picture? healthy or not
~heh i know its a long shot

thanks alot 








[/IMG]


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Pom/chi looks about right. What a little doll!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

yep! looks pom/chi to me.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Also looks like a Chi/Pom to me! To see if the dog is healthy ask him about previous vet visits, perhaps talk to his vet. See what shots the dog has had and if it has any health problems like allergies. This sounds gross, but if the dog poops, check the poop to make sure it isn't runny or that it doesn't have worms. Make sure his eyes and nose are clear and that he doesn't have any bald spots. 
He looks like a very cute dog!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Pom/Chi works, maybe sheltie depending on how big he accutaly is. Can't really tell height & weight from a picture. You'll need to take him to a vet to find out if he's healthy or not, there's no way to tell that from a picture. If you do get him from your friend find out if he's current on his vaccines and when he got them. If he has any previous medical problems allergies, meart murmur, etc.. How hold he is birthdate or aprox. age. You'll also want a copy of spay/neuter certificate if it's already been done and rabies certificate.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yep, Pomchi is what i see there, also....i would have said long hair Chi, but he looks a bit big for that....


----------

